# ISPConfig 3 Zahlungsmodul



## Till (7. Juli 2011)

The ISPConfig 3 Billing Module is an extension for ISPConfig 3 to add billing and invoicing features to the ISPConfig 3 Control Panel. The Billing Module is tightly integrated into ISPConfig and can be accessed from within the ISPConfig 3 administrator login. Please find below the feature list and the download links for the manuals which describe all features in detail.

*Features*

Create invoices by invoice editor.
Automatically create invoices based on recurring items / subscriptions (e.g.
domains, websites, support contracts, etc.).
Save invoices as PDF file.
Creation of credits.
Sending invoices via email.
Sending payment reminders via email.
Item templates
Email templates
Support for multiple clients / companies with separate account number ranges.
Providing client invoices in the ISPConfig login.
Expansion of client attitudes from ISPConfig to specific details such as bill payment, e-mail of the billing and payment gateway.
Automatic assignment of account numbers.
Creating recurring items based on the ISPConfig client templates.
The Billing Module is integrated in ISPConfig and ISPConfig can be accessed via the administrator login.
The Billing Module is delivered in source code, so that individual adjustments are possible.
Support for PayPal payments.
Dashboard plugin to display invoices in the client login.
External payment link landing page for automated payments from customers.

Please visit ispconfig.org for details and the online demo:

ISPConfig 3 Billing Module | ISPConfig - Hosting Control Panel


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Till,

ich finde das Modul sehr interessant, hab mir auch die Demo angeschaut aber ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen.;

Werden damit nur Rechnungen nachgehalten, oder ist es möglich das ein Kunde direkt über ISPConfig zahlt (z.B. PayPal).
Ist es zudem möglich ein Formular in eine Webseite einzubauen (inkl. AGBs etc) damit der zukünftige Kunde direkt ein Paket auswählen und buchen kann?

Gibt es das Modul auch auf deutsch?

Danke dir!

-------
An der Stelle vielleicht mal angebracht:
Vielen Dank Till für deine aufopfernde Hilfe und deine sachlich guten Erklärungen die du selbst den scheinbar Dümmsten ruhig und verständlich vermittelst!


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

- Das Zahlungsmodul erstellt Rechnungen und diese können auch direkt per paypal bezahlt werden.

- Für das Zahlungsmodul gibt es ein remote-api, es ist eine erweiterung des ispconfig api. Du kannst es also an eine externe Webseite anbinden. Auf der Zahlungsmodulseite findest Du API Beispiele dafür. Fertige Formulare gibt es aber bislang nicht, nur Beispile wie man Rechnungen und Kunden damit anlegt.

- Das Modul gibt es auch auf Deutsch inkl. deutschem Handbuch.

Das Handbuch findest Du auf Der Zahlungsmodul Seite, Du kannst es dort herunterladen und dort sind alle Funktionen im Detail beschrieben.


----------



## zlanyi (13. Feb. 2013)

Hallo Till,

ich würde gerne mit ispconfig eine Proforma Rechnung stellen, und wenn das Geld schon eingegangen ist, erst dann mit einem externen Rechnungserstellungsystem die elektronische Rechnung generieren. Das alles deshalb, weil es in Ungarn nötig ist, die Gültigkeit und Authentizität des Systems zu beweisen.


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

das ISPConfig 3 Zahlungsmodul kann auch proforma Rechnungen anstatt der "normalen" Rechnungen beim Rechnungslauf erstellen. Man müsste dann nur noch Code in die Zahlungsfunktion einbauen welche die Daten in Dein externes Rechnungswesen importiert. Das Zahlungsmodul wird im Sourcecode geliefert, Du kannst den Code also an Deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## Benedikt (4. März 2013)

*Billing-System funktioniert nicht mehr nach Update*

Hallo
Ich kaufte eine Zahlung Modul und ohne größere Probleme, ich benutze es. Nach der Aktualisierung meines Summenpositionen aufgehört zu arbeiten und Aufbewahrung der Rechnungen. http://isp.bentech.cz/prvni2.jpg
Getestet habe ich es, aber es funktioniert nicht. In der vorherigen Version funktionierte genau wie in Ihrer Demo.
Erstellen Sie ein Element Rechnung, aber wenn ich zum Speichern und Beenden der Rechnung, nur das Rad sich dreht (Laden) und die Rechnung geschlossen möchten, lädt nicht die Artikel in den Gesamtpreis.
Ich versuchte es auf eine neue Installation. Mehr Informationen in den Anhängen Bilder.
http://isp.bentech.cz/druhy1.jpg


----------



## Benedikt (4. März 2013)

Zitat von Benedikt:


> Hallo
> Ich kaufte eine Zahlung Modul und ohne größere Probleme, ich benutze es. Nach der Aktualisierung meines Summenpositionen aufgehört zu arbeiten und Aufbewahrung der Rechnungen. http://isp.bentech.cz/prvni2.jpg
> Getestet habe ich es, aber es funktioniert nicht. In der vorherigen Version funktionierte genau wie in Ihrer Demo.
> Erstellen Sie ein Element Rechnung, aber wenn ich zum Speichern und Beenden der Rechnung, nur das Rad sich dreht (Laden) und die Rechnung geschlossen möchten, lädt nicht die Artikel in den Gesamtpreis.
> ...


Ich habe bereits einen Fehler gefunden.
Dies gilt auch nicht bei Demo-Site in ISPConfig arbeiten.
Bei der Verwendung no_vat PDF-Vorlage, können Sie nicht speichern Sie die Rechnung. Der Fehler ist in der PDF-Vorlage no_vat


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

Zitat von Benedikt:


> Ich habe bereits einen Fehler gefunden.
> Dies gilt auch nicht bei Demo-Site in ISPConfig arbeiten.
> Bei der Verwendung no_vat PDF-Vorlage, können Sie nicht speichern Sie die Rechnung. Der Fehler ist in der PDF-Vorlage no_vat


Bei Problemen mit Ihrer Zahlungsmodul Installation können Sie unter info [at] ispconfig [dot] org Hilfe erhalten.


----------



## Sir Henry (1. Jan. 2014)

Sorry, aber sollen Probleme mit dem Zahlungsmodul hier gepostet werden oder gibt es dafür eine spezielle Abteilung?


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2014)

Für fragen zum zahlungsmodul verwende bitte unser ticketsystem: http://support.projektfarm.de


----------



## Sir Henry (7. Jan. 2014)

ok danke, die richtige URL ist projektfarm :: Support Ticket System


----------

